# + اتبعنــــــــــــــى +



## †gomana† (8 أبريل 2006)

*+ اتبعنــــــــــــــى +*

*+ ترنيمة اتبعنى +*


*




*

*1- اتبعنى .. أتبعنى خلف الصليب *** ارفع عنى سياط اللهيب *

*دعنى .. دعنى مالى وهذا العناء *** مالى بطريق كله شقاء*


*إنها خطيئتك .. خطيئتك *** حملتها بين جروح وشوك رأسى بالمحبة *

*









*

*2- محبتى لك بدون حساب*** لقد توجت بإكليل غمرته دمائى *

*لأجلك فاض من جنبى ينبوع دماء *** يعلن حبى لك دون عتاب*

*بين ضلوعى هاجراح قلبى المصاب***وانت ههنا تشرب الإثم كالماء*















*3- دعنى .. دعنى مالى وهذا العذاب***مالى بذلك إنى شباب *


*هل ذهقت لحظة أهوال الصليب***هل عانيت لحظة ظلمة الموت الرهيب*

*ما عانيت انت بل انا***ماقاسيت انت بل انت*


*









*

*4- فى القبر أزلت شوكة***داخل القبر أعددت خلاص *

*لا تحملنى صليبا اخر***وتتبع خلفى كل أثر*

*لا تسقينى من كأس المرار***وكفاك سيرا مع الاشرار *


*لا تسقط بعد ان أقمتك أنا***لا تدخل قبرا أغلقته أنا*














*********

*



*

*اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*الله يا جيجى انا بجد كنت هتجن على الترنيمه دى اوى اوى اوى*

*ممكن لو عندك موسيقى ترفعيها على المنتدى بجد اكون شاكر ليكى اوى*


----------

